# Buying a First Time Fursona



## PyrestoneAtelier (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey there, I'm not new to the furry fandom as I've been lurking since 2008, and I have some friends who have been furries/fursuiting for years, but after attending my first fur con this weekend I decided to bite the bullet and join the fandom officially.

The reason why I never really joined until now is because I never had an easy time designing my own fursona. No matter what I just ended up hating whatever character I made. Funny enough though, right after attending the fur con and lamenting about not having a character, I found an adoptable on Fur Affinity that I just fell head over heels in love with and had to buy. (Their purchase is still pending, but it's basically a done deal.)

I don't regret my decision to buy my first fursona, though I know some other people out there might be in my shoes and hesitant to do so. Basically I wanted to open the discussion about buying first time fursonas and get other fur's opinions on it.

Do you think its a good idea? Do you think a first time fur should design their own character before buying one? Did you buy your first fursona? Etc.


----------



## Bidoyinn (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't think you should buy anything for your fursona other than a ref sheet! People change a lot about their sonas over time, whether its their name or story or design, and that can range from a few marking changes to an entire species change. 

If the adopt was absolutely what you had in mind when you thought about the character in your head, then all the power to you. There's nothing really wrong about going about it that way, but just know...it might change. If it does, at least you'll have a cute adopt to keep as a side character  

TL;DR it's not a bad idea but it's not one I would do myself because I'm kind of fickle.


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Apr 2, 2017)

I think I might share some of your frustrations. Seeing all of the colorful and wildly fantastic characters that are out there, all of those incredibly detailed and in-depth backstories and histories that many are able to create for their characters, it's easy to feel disconnected from the thing you want to connect with. Of course, I'd immediately say you don't have to have a fursona to be a furry, but that's perhaps something that's easier said than felt.
I suppose in my case it doesn't help that my “fursona” is a werewolf, and one that's oriented around darker themes, so more of a “weresona”; not exactly your typical furry. But I do also very much identify with the lighter side; I sometimes think of that side of myself as my “non-werewolf” form, though I've never come up with a form that I fully accept. Plus I'm not sure those two personas would really fit into the same person, they're so different. For those of us that aren't able to translate our feelings of identity into some kind of expression, a manifestation of ourselves that really says “this is me”, it can be incredibly frustrating. In fact I'm still currently fighting that battle with my main weresona, but with the help of an artist I'm slowly getting there.
I currently have two very similar characters that approximate the non-werewolf, more furry side that I identify with, but as I say, neither of them I fully accept. I was able to come up with them only by being exposed to the fandom and all its variations of possible characters for a sufficiently long period of time; during that time, I slowly noticed certain styles of character, species, e.t.c., that appealed to me more, that I could imagine myself as amongst other furries. In a way it's similar to your experience, albeit much longer; on your travels around the fandom, you eventually arrived at a piece of artwork that was simply, “yes”, on so many levels (I presume). Only in my version of events, it's been gradually built up.


----------



## BlindFate (Apr 2, 2017)

I think it's perfectly fine. I kinda suck at designing things so adopts are good for me, but everyone's different. Honestly, its probably better just to draw it yourself, even if you're not good at drawing. But if there's a neat character out there you want then go for it.
I'm in he process of designing my own fursona right now, actually. I have an idea in my head but am struggling to draw it. Practice makes perfect. You don't really need characters to be a furry, but that's basically what the fandom is built around at this point, from what I've seen at least.


----------



## Cioze (May 31, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Adoptable! by Cioze I have this girl up for adoption if you are interested.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 31, 2017)

Can't say I would ever do that, nor do I like adoptables very much. I make my own stuff, but I suppose adoptables exist for people like you who cannot design very well. There isn't any right way to be a furry

Hell...you don't need a fursona to be in the furry fandom, I know plenty of people who don't, they just like anthro animal art. 

its good you found something that works for you, so don't worry about it. And what the first person said isn't totally true, you CAN buy an adoptable and change it's traits over time to reflect you (its nice to see if the commissioner is okay with it, though)


----------

